
Show HN: Intergalactic image tagging cup - redox_
https://demo.algolia.com/clashOfTags/
======
sova
Wow man this is awesome! Could you please tell me more about it? Your
implementation is good, the descriptive message on how to play is confusing af
tho. Making a game out of the tag certainty is brilliant.

------
sscarduzio
robot is really good, except at distinguishing male/female (very expected, of
course!) try searching for "girl" :)

Fascinating demo!

